# Animated Video in Chinese on internal mechanics of Tai Chi



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 17, 2014)

I used Google Translate and it gave the following translation:

Difference between traditional and simplified Tai Chi Taijiquan 汤鸿鑫 the








Ha I had not listened to the whole thing. There is some magical chi power demonstrations toward the end. Unfortunate. There is no reason for demonstrations of supposed paranormal powers. 
There is a cool picture of a cobra .


----------

